# OMFG, i've just found heaven!



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Clicky [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

Have you fallen over and hit your head?! :lol:

Simon.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

tdk said:


> Have you fallen over and hit your head?! :lol:
> 
> Simon.


Nope, there used to be a yellow MK2 Mexico I lusted after as a kid, parked in a driveway on my paper round. Coupled with my soft spot for Cossies, that simply rocks my boat big time!


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

And you've found one Kev? The suspense is killing me....

I'm off to the pub..... [smiley=cheers.gif] :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Try clicking on the smiley in my orig post, and all is revealed! :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Makes you wonder why you blew Â£40-ish grand on the TVR, when you could have bought a few cars to make your dream 1980's garage.

They'd have been about as reliable, too


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Makes you wonder why you blew Â£40-ish grand on the TVR, when you could have bought a few cars to make your dream 1980's garage.


I've nowhere to put them all mate. 

Give it a few years though, when I have my own house with garage, land etc, then i'll start collecting!


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

That is a beauty. Those revolution splits look AMAZING!!! The whole car is crazy, crazy nice, crazy crazy nice! He's in dudley too, only 30 mins away but he doesn't want a timewaster. I just want to see it. Buy it mate, buy it! [smiley=weneedyou.gif]


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

kmpowell said:


> Clicky [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


Ok this time I have to agree ,first car was a mkII 1.3GL changed the bumpers to Mexico style pity it had the square headlamos :roll:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Very Nice, but hardly an original push rod, ford engined 1600cc Mexico.

I would much prefer an original spec Mex,better still a RS2 or far better still an original RS1800.......


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

im not sure thats the best colour, but does look good.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> im not sure thats the best colour, but does look good.


Thought that was the only colour for a Mexico


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Kev you seem to be lost in the '70's and the cars from the period - The Sweeney, The Professionals, & The New Avengers :lol: But I am too, sometimes. I did like your choice of that 205 gti the other day :wink:

Having once worked in the Ford hearland of Romford  I had huge fun tainting those RSs/Mexicos in my Vaux Firenza 'Droopsnoot' :evil: Guess I'd hav one of those for my dream garage - the ex-racing Gerry Marshall Snoot - baby bertha 8)

http://www.ultimatecarpage.com/images/large/2361-3.jpg


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Is the Capri 3.1 next?


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Wallsendmag II said:


> Is the Capri 3.1 next?


Yes please! Or an Rs2600.... 8)


----------



## Dubnut (May 2, 2005)

ooooh yes, I agree Kev.

Always wanted one of these as I grew up close to rallying in Scotland and the sight of a charging mexico was often seen in the forests. Traditionally they are well balanced and very rapid when sorted to this spec, not sure how long that motor will last though!!!!!!


----------

